# Entourage et base de données



## micric (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai une grosse angoisse car je ne peux plus reconstruire la base de données "Identité principale" dans Entourage.
J'avais quelques problèmes alors j'ai fait le ménage dans mes messages, dossiers etc..., j'ai fait des sauvegardes ; tout fonctionne correctement mais après avoir supprimé pas mal de bal et de messages, il est souhaitable de reconstruire la base de données pour récupérer de la place.
Impossible.
Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que si je suis confronté à un problème, je ne pourrais plus rien faire puisque la reconstruction ne se fait plus. Et je risque de tout perdre, ce qui serait une catastrophe.
Lorsque je lance Entourage en appuyant sur Alt, on me propose bien de faire la reconstruction mais lorsque je la lance, je vois le rectangle "Préparation de la reconstruction en cours" avec la longue barre horizontale qui devrait se noircir au fur et à mesure de la reconstruction avec deux zéros en dessous.
Et tout reste comme ça, rien ne bouge, jusqu'à ce que je sois obligé de "forcer à quitter".
Je vous serais reconnaissant si vous pouviez m'aider à régler ce problème.
Merci d'avance et bien cordialement
Michel


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2009)

J'espère que ta base de données pèse moins que 2Go, ou 4Go dans certains cas.
Il semblerait que ce soit la taille critique.
Il faut à priori mettre à jour Entourage et réparer le disque (depuis le Cd ou Dvd d'intall). C'est en tous cas, ce qu'on trouve en faisant une recherche avec : taille base de données entourage.


----------



## Aliboron (14 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> je ne peux plus reconstruire la base de données "Identité principale" dans Entourage.


1 - de quelles versions d'Entourage et de Mac OS X est-il question ?
2 - reste-t-il suffisamment de place sur ton disque dur ? En effet, la reconstruction commençant par une copie de la base de données, ça peut être un problème s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de place.
3 - on va déjà voir en fonction des deux réponses précédentes. 

La taille limitée à 2 ou 4 Go, c'est (en principe) de l'histoire ancienne, puisque pour Entourage 2004 ou 2008 il n'y a pas de limite de taille. Mais bon, on ne sait jamais il peut s'agir d'une version plus ancienne...


----------



## micric (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci Bernard
Je suis sur Mac OS 10.5.6
J'ai actuellement la version "Microsoft Entourage X pour Mac Service Release 1 - Version 10.1.6 (040913).
Je suis allé voir sur le site pour vérifier les mises à jour, mais je n'y comprend rien : il y a des mises à jour pour Microsoft Office 2004 ou 2008, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui corresponde à ma version.
Et j'ai peur de faire des conn...

Alors, le dossier "utilisateur microsoft office X" pèse 2,88 Go et sur mon disque dur il me
reste 151,74 Go.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de place..
Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que je pouvais aller jusqu'à 4 Go. Je pense qu'il y a bien longtemps que j'ai dépassé les 2 Go et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'alors.


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2009)

Ah, cool, Bernard est là ! Je passe la main alors !


----------



## Aliboron (14 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> J'ai actuellement la version "Microsoft Entourage X pour Mac Service Release 1 - Version 10.1.6 (040913)


Ah, oui, on est dans les pièces de collection, là  Bon, au moins c'est à jour (effectivement, sinon tu n'aurais pas pu dépasser les 2 Go).



micric a dit:


> Je suis allé voir sur le site pour vérifier les mises à jour, mais je n'y comprend rien : il y a des mises à jour pour Microsoft Office 2004 ou 2008, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui corresponde à ma version.


Ben oui, c'est trop vieux maintenant (8 ans, quand même). Faut aller chercher sur le site principal de Microsoft et bien fouiller (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'on les trouve encore). Mais comme déjà vu, tu es à jour.

_[MàJ] ah, si, comme dit, en fouillant, on trouve_ 



micric a dit:


> Alors, le dossier "utilisateur microsoft office X" pèse 2,88 Go et sur mon disque dur il me
> reste 151,74 Go.


En effet, ce n'est pas ça. Bon, ben ça peut être une corruption trop importante pour être réparée. Tu peux essayer de sortir les dossiers vers le bureau, ce qui te créera autant d'archives MBOX. Puis créer une nouvelle identité et réintégrer tes archives dans les dossiers sur la gauche. Pour les contacts et le calendrier ça s'exporte, mais pour les comptes et les règles, il faudra les recréer de zéro.



Invité a dit:


> Ah, cool, Bernard est là ! Je passe la main alors !


 oui, merci. J'arrive à dire des âneries tout seul


----------



## micric (14 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un peu peur de créer une nouvelle identité : est-ce que je vais perdre cette identité (actuelle) ou est-ce que je pourrai y revenir si ça ne marche pas comme je le voudrais ?
Il faudra aussi reconfigurer les comptes etc... ?
Bon, j'aurais mieux aimé quelque chose de moins risqué...
Pas d'autres alternatives ?


----------



## Aliboron (14 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> J'ai un peu peur de créer une nouvelle identité : est-ce que je vais perdre cette identité (actuelle) ou est-ce que je pourrai y revenir si ça ne marche pas comme je le voudrais ?


De risque, il n'y en a aucun (tu penses bien que je ne te l'aurais pas conseillé sans plus de précautions). Tu peux créer autant d'identités que tu veux (enfin, faut rester raisonnable) c'est d'ailleurs particulièrement utile pour faire des archives avec les messages qu'on veut garder pas trop loin. Et on bascule d'une identité vers l'autre par le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité" lorsqu'on en a besoin.

Oui, il faut reconfigurer les comptes (pas de moyen de les exporter) mais franchement, quand on est dans une situation bloquée, ce n'est pas cher payé. J'ai eu à le faire une fois pour remettre en route une base qui avait beaucoup souffert et ne le regrette pas. De toute façon, ce n'est pas pour dire, mais tu n'as pas bien le choix.


----------



## micric (14 Janvier 2009)

OK, merci, je fais ça demain et je te tiens au courant.
MERCI beaucoup pour ton aide...
Si j'ai une question ou un problème, je me permettrais de revenir te solliciter ?


----------



## micric (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est re-moi !
Bon ben j'ai un gros problème, j'ai mis tous mes dossiers (messages) sur le bureau, tout marche super sauf que lorsque je les replace dans la nouvelle identité, il en manque une grande partie.
Alors, j'ai pensé qu'il y en avait trop, j'ai donc tout divisé par trimestre dans des dossiers : même résultat. Par exemple dans le dossier où j'ai placé les messages de janvier, février et mars, c'est impeccable dans Entourage mais lorsque je mets ce dossier sur le bureau et que je vérifie en double-cliquant dessus (il s'ouvre dans un nouveau dossier) ou si je l'ouvre dans la nouvelle identité, il n'y a que les messages jusqu'au 4 février. Les autres sont disparus (du moins, ne sont pas transférés).
J'y ai passé la matinée et je ne vois pas bien comment faire...
Merci d'avance pour ton aide précieuse...


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> .../...dans le dossier où j'ai placé les messages de janvier, février et mars, c'est impeccable dans Entourage mais lorsque je mets ce dossier sur le bureau et que je vérifie en double-cliquant dessus (il s'ouvre dans un nouveau dossier) ou si je l'ouvre dans la nouvelle identité, il n'y a que les messages jusqu'au 4 février.


Est-ce que tu peux décrire plus précisément la manip. J'ai l'impression que tu ne fais pas glisser les dossiers (prendre le dossier "Boîte de réception" par exemple et le faire glisser vers le bureau) mais que tu fais glisser les messages individuels en sélectionnant le contenu d'un dossier (par Commande-A, par ex.) ? Si c'est bien ça, essaye plutôt de faire glisser les dossiers complets. 

Ce n'est pas la même chose et surtout ça peut en effet poser problème : si je me souviens bien, il y a une limite au nombre d'éléments qu'on peut glisser en même temps (j'ai vaguement souvenir d'une limitation à 199, si je me souviens bien). Cette limite ne s'applique pas lorsqu'on déplace un dossier complet, puisque là c'est une conversion de l'ensemble. 

Il reste quand même à espérer que ce n'est pas la corruption de l'un ou de l'autre des dossiers qui problème (ben oui, si la reconstruction est impossible, il n'est pas invraisemblable que ça se manifeste également sur les sous-ensembles). Dans cas, le passage par les messages individuels sera nécessaire. Il est d'ailleurs également possible que le souci que tu rencontres tienne à la corruption des messages eux-mêmes et qu'il faille procéder par des sous-ensembles encore plus petits.


----------



## micric (15 Janvier 2009)

Merci Bernard pour ta réponse.
Non, je fais bien glisser le dossier entier. Si je fais glisser les messages, ils n'arrivent pas en mbox.
Le problème est qu'à l'heure actuelle, je ne peux plus rien faire.
Dès que je lance Entourage, j'ai le message suivant : "_Entourage ne peut accéder à vos données. Pour tenter de résoudre ce problème, lancez une reconstruction de votre base de données_."
Comme je ne peux pas la reconstruire, je suis coincé.
J'essaye de lancer Entourage en double-cliquant sur une des boîtes sauvegardées, sur la nouvelle "Identité" que j'ai créée, rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours ce message.
Que faire ?


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> je fais bien glisser le dossier entier. Si je fais glisser les messages, ils n'arrivent pas en mbox.


OK, c'est juste que ce n'était pas clair (les messages deviennent des fichiers .eml et peuvent aussi être réutilisés, justement). Mais donc, c'est plutôt signe de corruption plus importante de la base de données... Ce que la suite confirme :



micric a dit:


> Le problème est qu'à l'heure actuelle, je ne peux plus rien faire.
> Dès que je lance Entourage, j'ai le message suivant : "_Entourage ne peut accéder à vos données. Pour tenter de résoudre ce problème, lancez une reconstruction de votre base de données_."


Donc, il te faut revenir à la sauvegarde (tu en as conservé une copie fonctionnelle, je suppose et récupérer, message par message, tout ce que tu peux (vu qu'une partie est déjà sauvée, ça te fera gagner - un peu - de temps). Et croiser (fortement) les doigts...

Sinon, tu peux aussi tenter quelques essais (au point où on en est) : tu peux récupérer la version démo d'Entourage 2004 (on la trouve encore sur le site MS) et voir si elle veut bien importer ta base de données (pas de souci, là aussi ça se fait par duplication). Il n'est pas certain que ça marche, vu que ça peut avoir les mêmes blocages liés à la corruption, mais ça vaut le coup d'être tenté. Si ça marche, tu pourras créer de la même façon des archives MBOX récupérables ensuite dans ta v.X (on ne peut pas, par contre ré-importer une base de données 2004 directement, ça ne marche qu'en "ascentionnel") 

Attention dans toutes ces manips à bien donner aux "Identités" que tu manipules des noms sans ambiguïté pour ne pas finir par écraser une sauvegarde précieuse...



micric a dit:


> J'essaye de lancer Entourage en double-cliquant sur une des boîtes sauvegardées, sur la nouvelle "Identité" que j'ai créée, rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours ce message.


Double-cliquer sur la MBOX, de toute façon, ça lance Entourage, lequel commence par chercher sa base de données. C'est normal que ça ne donne rien de mieux ni de différent...


----------



## micric (15 Janvier 2009)

Je suis dans la m...
Je n'arrive plus du tout à ouvrir Entourage.
Je vais chercher mes sauvegardes, j'en ai une faite sur le clone de mon disque dur, je vais dans le dossier Identité principale et je clique sur "base de données", j'ai toujours le même message "il faut reconstruire la base de données". J'ai réessayé avec Time machine malgré ce que tu m'as dit (mais je n'ai plus d'autres solutions) : idem. Je ne peux plus ouvrir Entourage sans reconstruire la base de données et comme cela m'est impossible, je suis dans le mur.
J'espère que je ne suis pas trop envahissant mais y a t-il une solution ?
Quand je pense que j'ai commencé à entrer dans ce forum parce que j'avais la trouille qu'un problème arrive à cause du fait qu'il m'était impossible de reconstruire la base de données et j'avais l'intention d'utiliser Mail.
Mais avec Mail j'ai eu des problèmes, le contenu des messages disparaissaient et lorsque je faisais "Reconstruire la bal" tout disparaissait et je n'avais plus rien.
Je pensais aussi à Thunderbird, mais du coup, j'ai tenté de trouver la solution sur Entourage et en fait, j'ai provoqué le problème. Je suis arrivé à ce quoi j'appréhendais !


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2009)

micric a dit:


> Je vais chercher mes sauvegardes, j'en ai une faite sur le clone de mon disque dur, je vais dans le dossier Identité principale et je clique sur "base de données", j'ai toujours le même message "il faut reconstruire la base de données".


Mais ça ne marche pas comme ça ! Il faut déplacer le dossier "Identité principale" *au complet* dans le dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office X (après en avoir enlevé le précédent, d'où l'intérêt d'une gestion rigoureuse des noms vue plus haut). Et bien le dossier en entier, ne pas essayer de récupérer une partie des fichiers contenus à l'intérieur seulement (là commenceraient les vrais problèmes insolubles).

En cliquant sur un document, qu'il s'agisse d'un message, d'une archive ou de la base de données, ça ne peut pas faire autre chose que lancer Entourage lequel va chercher sa base de données là où elle doit se trouver. Il n'a aucune raison d'aller chercher ailleurs (et heureusement, on a eu quelques gags avec ça du temps d'Outlook Express 5, c'était infernal pour savoir où était la base de données en cours).



micric a dit:


> J'ai réessayé avec Time machine malgré ce que tu m'as dit (mais je n'ai plus d'autres solutions) : idem.


Même cause, mêmes effets, voir ci-dessus.


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

Il me semblait (conditionnel) qu'on était pas obligé de supprimer la base de données à problèmes.
Je crois que dans cette situation, j'ai simplement utilisé le : "basculer vers une identité" et là j'ai donné le chemin de ma sauvegarde. 
Mais c'est de mémoire (défaillante souvent  )


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semblait (conditionnel) qu'on était pas obligé de supprimer la base de données à problèmes.


J'ai dit déplacer, pas supprimer  


Invité a dit:


> Je crois que dans cette situation, j'ai simplement utilisé le : "basculer vers une identité" et là j'ai donné le chemin de ma sauvegarde.


Oui, mais pour ça, il faut déjà lancer Entourage, et que l'identité voulue soit dans le dossier "Identités Office X"... Comme tu ne peux pas lancer Entourage, il faut donc sortir le dossier de l'identité inexploitable de là pour qu'Entourage puisse se lancer soit avec une base vide, soit en te demandant de choisir.


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2009)

Vi, effectivement chez moi Entourage se lançait. J'ai oublié ce "détail" :rose:


----------



## Alkhasar (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à peu près dans la même situation que l'initiateur de ce post, à l'origine !
Il a disparu sans donner de nouvelles , ce qui ne sera pas mon cas.
Comme ce sujet n'est pas clos je ré ouvre ce post et expose ce que j'en ai tiré.

*1°) SITUATION ACTUELLE*
Microsoft Entourage X pour Mac Service Release 1 - Version 10.1.6...un ancêtre aussi !!
:rose:MAC OSX 10.4.11, bientôt un senior !!
ENTOURAGE OPÉRATIONNEL
Base de données Entourage ( un seule identité) : 1,2 Go; Entretenue tous les ans , par suppression des inutiles, pièces attachées....Puis construction, compression simple sur recommandation MS au premier incident en 20048
Espace disque 25 Go.
Je signale que MS m'avait demandé de ne pas dépasser 1;4/1.5 Go et pas 2 ! 
Mes deux sauvegardes firewire extérieures ( hebdo et mensuelle) ont pris le même problème, sans que je détecte la corruption !

*2°) SYMPTÔMES ET ORIGINE POSSIBLE*
Un jour de fin 2008, avant ma maintenance annuelle, j'ai constaté des barres grises sur de emplacements de contacts du carnet d'adresses. La souris en passant dessus lançait une erreur de messagerie Entourage ( action non exécutée)..sans plantage.
Comme il était temps de débroussailler, je l'ai fait et ai tenté la compression/ reconstruction simple, puis avancée.....ÉCHECS SUCCESSIFS avec soit message divers ( parfois manque d'espace disque !! ) et parfois rien. 
Grosse activité disque pendant l'opération et "base daemon" ne répond pas en moniteur...
La dernière c'est Entourage qui n'a est resté en boucle !

*3°) MES ESSAIS :*
Sur un autre post j'ai trouvé l'ouverture d'un script Apple Mail....Le dit script a avorté.
Les 2 Préférences MS Entourage de ma librairie personnelle sur le bureau et relance sans effet, sur la reconstruction....
Je sens aussi que chaque tentative de reconstruction est de + en + problématique donc STOP , car Entourage fonctionne toujours et c'est ESSENTIEL)

*4°) SOLUTION AUPRÈS DE VOUS* ( Bernard ? Merci d'avance ou autre?)
PRÉLIMINAIRES à confirmer :
---> Ouverture d'un nouvelle personnalité avec les mêmes comptes à récréer " c'est pas cher payé , comme dit Aliboron !!
---> Que faire de l' identité principale, seule d'ailleurs à ce jour  ...l'enlever par sécurité ?
Puis que me conseillez-vous :

A°) Ouverture des deux BAL's et du carnet d'abord transférés sur le bureau en dossier .eml et .Vcard, et ouverture par nouvelle personnalité de chaque dossier pas à pas; ( pas d'utilisation, agenda et tâches )

OU 

B°) transfert de ma base dans le dossier de la nouvelle personnalité....Ceci semble avoir bloqué micri ?? (procédure bien suivie ??)..

NOTA : Les parties qui lui manquaient pourraient bien correspondre à mes contacts grisés, qui buguent, que j'ai la chance de voir et de ne pas exporter sur le bureau en fractionnant le carnet d'adresses si besoin est ?

Il est gênant de ne pas avoir son retour , car à la lecture du post , il semblerait que la création de la nouvelle personnalité aie bloqué son ENTOURAGE ... Situation qui ne m'enchante guère , bien sûr ! 
On peut aussi penser à la lecture des derniers échanges qu'il n'a pas transféré correctement sa base de données à problème , dans le dossier de la nouvelle personnalité , comme lui dit Aliboron le 15/1 à 19 H 26 ?

Ou autre solution..

Voilà, je crois avoir exposé au mieux ma situation aux yeux de ce que j'ai lu ici et vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mars 2009)

Les "barres grises" sont en effet un signal classique de corruption et sont généralement résolues par une reconstruction. Mais bon, comme tu le vois, il arrive que ce soit plus coriace et que la corruption soit trop "installée" pour que ce soit réparable.

Comme tu le suggères, le mieux est certainement de repartir d'une identité propre. En glissant les dossiers depuis la partie gauche vers le bureau, tu peux créer des archives .MBOX (automatiquement) qui seront réimportables dans la nouvelle identité. Sous réserve toutefois qu'elles ne contiennent pas trop de données corrompues - en quel cas l'export message par message au format .eml permettra de récupérer tout ce qui peut l'être, même si c'est un peu plus long. Pour les contacts, tu évidemment procéder par glisser-déposer (attention, pas plus de 199 contacts à la fois) ou sinon par export au format texte.

Une fois tout ça fait et récupéré dans une nouvelle identité, que tout sera opérationnel et que tu auras utilisé l'ensemble pendant quelques jours, tu pourras jeter le dossier de l'ancienne identité. Je t'encourage à le faire assez rapidement puisque, comme tu le constates, la situation ne s'améliorera pas d'elle-même, elle va plus probablement empirer progressivement.

Concernant le "transfert" de la base de données (ton point B°) ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt. Au mieux tu arriveras à récupérer ta base corrompue et donc tu restes dans les données du problème précédent. Au pire...

Pour Entourage v.X, il est prudent de ne pas avoir une base trop importante, certes. Ceci dit, la limite qui était initialement de 2 Go (ce qui a été à l'origine de quelques soucis, surtou à l'époque où on n'avait pas d'avertissement de l'atteinte de cette limite) est en fait de 4 Go avec une version "à jour". Tu n'as donc pas de crainte particulière à avoir de ce côté (ce qui n'interdit pas pour autant de faire du ménage).


----------



## Alkhasar (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour Bernard et merci de ta réponse si rapide !! Une Rolls Royce !!

Pendant le repas , j'ai réfléchi et j'ai suivi les deux voies de ce post, en peaufinant :
---démarrer un Entourage vierge dans ma personnalité invité, qui n'en faisait pas;
--- mis mes contacts par type dans des dossiers ( amis, famille....etc) pour les re personnaliser dans le nouveau plus facilement !
---mis les deux Bal sur le bureau ( *une à 6 Mo et l'autre à 220 Mo) le tout seulement (j'ai déjà fait Aïe !!)* (6000 messages entre les deux BAL)
Mis tout cela dans un dossier "secours entourage"...> direction personnalité partagé

En // j'ai mis mon identité principale au complet dedans !!

1er ESSAI
J'ai booté sur "Invité" et essayé de mettre cette identité en direct à la place de celle que Entourage avait créé! 
Résultat double échec avec annonce de "Manque d'autorisation" !
J'ai espéré un instant sur les droits admin, mais même message, même en mettant "Invité en admin!
Je le pensais et tu le reconfirmes, mais j'ai tenté quand même !

2ième ESSAI;
Les premières Vcard par type sont passées....( Merci pour le 199 , je ne savais pas )
Mais les Bal ont de gros dégâts puisque l'historique de l'une est amputé de 9/10 et l'autre plus de la moitié en date ! *Je n'ai pas "la chance d'avoir des trous" , mais je ne récupère que le pan le +ancien dans chacune d'elle !*
À bien regarder, je pense qu'elle est corrompue depuis 2003, date à laquelle MS m'avait aidé et m'avait recommandé son maintien < 1. 4 Go !....les dates correspondent !
Les reconstructions Compressions successives n'arrangent rien , à mon humble avis !

Pour conclure, je vais suivre cette voie sur ma personnalité admin et ouvrir une nouvelle identité ENTOURAGE , puis me palucher le carnet et des dossiers trimestriels de mails In/Out et les ouvrir par cette nouvelle.

QUESTIONS ?
1°) Cela fait-il une différence de les ouvrir ou de les glisser déposer ?
Quand Entourage New en Invité a fait cela sur me 2 débris de BAL i*l a ouvert des BAL intitulés "récupérées", par Importation*...donc j'en conclue que le "glisser déposer" ne marche pas ?

2°) Une idée pour récupérer des "pans" plus récents dans mes Bal ?? 
yapas un freeware " BAL_Curator" fait par un mac user génial?

Voilà du boulot de *termite* pour compenser ma base "*termitée*" et ce n'est pas *terminé *!!

En tout cas , merci pour ton aide en attente de Q1 ci-dessus !! Q2 tu le saurais sûrement !!

Alain


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mars 2009)

J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre ce que tu essayes de décrire.

Si j'ai bien suivi, tu as utilisé le compte "Invité" de Mac OS X et essayé de récupérer les fichiers de sauvegardes. Sans succès. Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu décris ensuite et surtout les conclusions que tu en tires. De toute façon, je pense que ce n'est pas forcément une piste utile puisque ce n'est pas Entourage en tant que tel qui ne fonctionne pas, mais la base de données qui est corrompue. Elle restera corrompue où que tu la déplaces, me semble-t-il. Il vaut mieux se concentrer sur la récupération.



Alkhasar a dit:


> 1°) Cela fait-il une différence de les ouvrir ou de les glisser déposer ?


Si tu veux bien parler de la meilleure méthode pour créer des documents .eml pour les messages, les ouvrir puis demander à "Enregistrer sous..." est beaucoup plus long que de prendre par paquets de 199 et glisser vers un dossier sur le bureau. A mon avis. Le résultat est le même : des fichiers individuels pour chaque message (PJ comprises).



Alkhasar a dit:


> Quand Entourage New en Invité a fait cela sur me 2 débris de BAL i*l a ouvert des BAL intitulés "récupérées", par Importation*...donc j'en conclue que le "glisser déposer" ne marche pas ?


Ben, comme vu plus haut, s'il s'agit bien d'archives .MBOX et que ça ne marche pas, c'est parce qu'elles sont corrompues. Pas parce que la méthode n'est pas adaptée.



Alkhasar a dit:


> 2°) Une idée pour récupérer des "pans" plus récents dans mes Bal ??
> yapas un freeware " BAL_Curator" fait par un mac user génial ?


Tu peux toujours tenter avec Entouraid, qui sait récupérer (éventuellement) les messages reçus (mais pas les envoyés). Mais ça a ses limites.

Tu peux aussi essayer d'ouvrir la base de données (enfin, une copie, bien entendu) avec un éditeur de texte et essayer de récupérer l'essentiel du texte des messages, mais là, c'est vraiment un travail de fou pour un résultat très aléatoire.

Ceci dit, tant que tu as accès à ta base de données, essaye surtout de sauvegarder tes messages en .eml par petits paquets tant que ça veut bien.


----------



## Alkhasar (2 Mars 2009)

Je vais faire comme tu me le conseilles en mettant les mails par paquets <199 dans des dossiers.
Merci pour la piste Entouraid avec ses limites.
Je reviens sur ce post dès que je me suis remis d'équerre.

Encore tous mes remerciements les plus sincères
Cordialement
Alain


----------



## Alkhasar (4 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir Bernard,

Voilà, comme promis je reviens, après avoir terminé le transfert complet de la base corrompue dans une nouvelle identité.
Cela marche pour l'instant après une grosse frayeur aux dernières finitions...impossible de commuter de l'ancienne à la nouvelle: obligation de rebooter le PB....Bizare !
On perd l'historique par compte, mais on garde la base avec les dates.
À noter l'impossibilité de copier un contact sur 270 qui faisait partir ENTOURAGE  en "non réponse". Pour une série de contacts douteux, qui étaient de la vieille histoire, je n'ai pas transféré, par principe de précaution et j'ai gardé le dossier des vcards.
Il faut refaire les groupes mails , mais le fichier texte permet de faire des copier/coller.

C'est laborieux, mais on évite le pire. La base est passée de 1,36 Go à 608 Mo ! belle cure d'amaigrissement
Merci à nouveau très sincèrement pour ton suivi et ton aide.

Cordialement
Alain


----------



## Aliboron (4 Mars 2009)

Alkhasar a dit:


> On perd l'historique par compte, mais on garde la base avec les dates.


Que veux-tu dire ? Si tu as récupéré tes courriers, que te manque-t-il exactement ?



Alkhasar a dit:


> À noter l'impossibilité de copier un contact sur 270 qui faisait partir ENTOURAGE  en "non réponse".


Pour une base irréparable, tu t'en tires plutôt bien, s'il n'y a qu'un contact réellement corrompu...



Alkhasar a dit:


> Il faut refaire les groupes mails, mais le fichier texte permet de faire des copier/coller.


Je ne comprends pas non plus ce que tu veux dire là. 

Si tu veux dire qu'il faut recréer (et réaffecter) les Catégories, ne perds pas de vue que tu peux le faire avec des règles. Tu peux appliquer des règles "manuellement" en faisant un clic droit sur le dossier > "Appliquer la règle", pas seulement en automatique à la réception...

Mais bon, l'essentiel est d'avoir "sauvé les meubles", bravo (je me doute que ça n'a pas été sans quelques poussées d'adrénaline)


----------



## Alkhasar (5 Mars 2009)

_Bonjour Bernard,
Merci de cette nouvelle réponse..en espérant que tu trouves du temps pour dormir !! Sourire !_

Citation:
Envoyé par *Alkhasar* 

 
_On perd l'historique par compte, mais on garde la base avec les date_

Que veux-tu dire ? Si tu as récupéré tes courriers, que te manque-t-il exactement ?
_J'ai perdu en réception l'affectation par compte des messages. Je ne peux plus trier ma messagerie "professionnelle/ privée/loisir/famille"  car j'avais cloisonné mon trafic mail dans ce sens .* La colonne "compte" est vide sur la nouvelle boîte, car l'item "compte" n'est pas exporté, en tout cas dans mon cas. Idem , bien sûr, en BAL émission.*
_ 
  Citation:
Envoyé par *Alkhasar* 

 
_À noter l'impossibilité de copier un contact sur 270 qui faisait partir ENTOURAGE  en "non réponse"._

Pour une base irréparable, tu t'en tires plutôt bien, s'il n'y a qu'un contact réellement corrompu...
_Comme tu le dis...Depuis, j'ai retrouvé quelques vieux mails vides de texte quand même ?
_
  Citation:
Envoyé par *Alkhasar* 

 
_Il faut refaire les groupes mails, mais le fichier texte permet de faire des copier/coller._

Je ne comprends pas non plus ce que tu veux dire là. 
 Si tu veux dire qu'il faut recréer (et réaffecter) les Catégories, ne perds pas de vue que tu peux le faire avec des règles. Tu peux appliquer des règles "manuellement" en faisant un clic droit sur le dossier > "Appliquer la règle", pas seulement en automatique à la réception...

_Ok, la règle j'ai utilisée, par toujours bien, mais je parlais des groupes de messagerie , créés à partir du carnet, pour faire de mails cc ou cci en envoi multiple style mailing. Quand je drague cela sur le bureau, j'obtiens un fichier texte qui ne peut retourner en direct dans un groupe nouveau, comme on le fait avec les contacts, mais cela me semble normal.
Je n'ai pas reconstruit ces groupes, mais il me faut refaire un procédure de création de groupe ,sous Carnet, et copie coller chaque adresse manuellement dans la routine de création. Ce n'est qu'un détail après tout ce que j'ai évité.
_ 
Mais bon, l'essentiel est d'avoir "sauvé les meubles", bravo (je me doute que ça n'a pas été sans quelques poussées d'adrénaline) 

C'est plus que sauver les meubles ! encore merci pour le temps et les conseils que tu donnes
Cordialement
Alain


----------



## Aliboron (5 Mars 2009)

Alkhasar a dit:


> _J'ai perdu en réception l'affectation par compte des messages. Je ne peux plus trier ma messagerie "professionnelle/ privée/loisir/famille"  car j'avais cloisonné mon trafic mail dans ce sens .* La colonne "compte" est vide sur la nouvelle boîte, car l'item "compte" n'est pas exporté, en tout cas dans mon cas. Idem , bien sûr, en BAL émission.*_


 Les comptes ne sont en effet pas exportés, il doivent être recréés. Je vérifierai pour voir ce qu'on peut faire avec ça. Tu veux bien dire que tes messages ont été reçus sur des adresses de messagerie différentes ?



Alkhasar a dit:


> _Depuis, j'ai retrouvé quelques vieux mails vides de texte quand même ?_


Je n'en suis pas trop surpris...



Alkhasar a dit:


> _.../...  je parlais des groupes de messagerie, créés à partir du carnet, pour faire de mails cc ou cci en envoi multiple style mailing. Quand je _
> _drague cela sur le bureau, j'obtiens un fichier texte qui ne peut retourner en direct dans un groupe nouveau, comme on le fait avec les contacts, mais cela me semble normal._


Ah, OK. Pour ça tu peux regarder les recettes dans le message n°4 de ce fil, qui abordait ce point...


----------



## Alkhasar (5 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir Bernard,

1°) HISTORIQUE ET TRI MAILS PAR COMPTE PERDUS
Oui, je reçois mes courriers sur des comptes séparés, comme expliqué dans le texte, mais comme la configuration "compte", n'est pas récupéré, MS n'a pas cru bon de récupérer le nom du compte mail d'arrivée(en réception), de départ en émission.
Donc aucun tri possible sur la colonne compte.
Il aurait fallu, que je le fasse dans la base corrompue , créer des dossiers par compte, les réinsérer avec des affectations de catégories à chaque paquet de 199.....comme je l'ai fait pour carnet d'adresses.....J'aurai ainsi un tri par couleur.

2°) GROUPES:
Draguer la liste sur le bureau donne un extrait texte inexploitable.
Je m'étais envoyé mes listes d'adresses de groupes en mail, mais à l'examen, la main "HTML" gêne le copier/coller.
Donc je suis en train d'appliquer ta méthode par Word !
Comme tu le disais : ......"l_e tour est joué *(enfin, plus ou moins)*. _        " Heureusement , je n'ai que 200 copier/coller à faire.
Cela serait peut - être  le moment que j'essaye Automator ??!! 

Merci toujours pour ton aide précieuse.
Cordialement

Alain


----------



## Aliboron (5 Mars 2009)

Alkhasar a dit:


> Oui, je reçois mes courriers sur des comptes séparés, comme expliqué dans le texte, mais comme la configuration "compte", n'est pas récupéré, MS n'a pas cru bon de récupérer le nom du compte mail d'arrivée(en réception), de départ en émission.
> Donc aucun tri possible sur la colonne compte.


C'est curieux. Soit je ne comprends pas tout (très possible, je me connais) soit la corruption peut être à l'origine de ce que tu observes. En tout cas, chez moi, je n'arrive pas à reproduire cela. Dans une toute nouvelle identité (avec juste le "message de bienvenue" standard) lorsque j'importe des messages.eml individuels ou des archives.mbox par glisser-déposer, ils ont la totalité des attributs de base. Pas les Catégories, mais les expéditeurs sont bien les originaux et je peux faire un tri par le critère "De" aussi bien que par "Objet", "Reçu", etc.

Bon, ben c'est tout, pour le coup


----------



## Alkhasar (5 Mars 2009)

...plusieurs comptes d'adresses mails et que la colonne "compte" soit activée dans :
Affichage/colonne/compte avec la coche.

Mais en cela je ne t'apprends rien; c'est donc bizarre que je n'ai pas pu récupéré SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT" aucune info sur la source compte avec laquelle j'ai reçu ou j'ai écrit.

Je te joins un snapshot, pour finaliser.
Je le branche *temporairement* sur le site de ma société à l'url suivante:
http://www.gemme-plus.com/photos/Image 1.png
C'est tout en bas de la page après les abeilles qui disent merci !!!! Si tu vas sur le site
Tu y vois les 3 mails d'hier sans compte récupérés et ceux d'aujourd'hui avec le compte qui marche bien sûr.

Toujours merci.
PS : Si tu passes dans le coin, n'hésites pas, je te renverrai l'ascenseur  à 29 °C!!

Alain


----------



## Aliboron (6 Mars 2009)

Ce n'est pas que je ne mets en doute ce que tu disais. Mais c'est assez étonnant comme résultat puisque l'expéditeur est dans une des lignes de l'en-tête des messages (au fait, tu as regardé dans les en-têtes ?) Donc c'est une ligne (peut-être plusieurs, mais pas toutes !) qui a sauté dans tous les messages...

Question bête : tu as fait une reconstruction de la base de données après la récupération (on ne sait jamais) ?


----------



## Alkhasar (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour Bernard,

Je sais bien que tu ne doutais pas, mais un schéma vaut souvent mieux qu'un long discours.
Je te confirme ( je n'avais pas pensé à regarder dans les en têtes !!) que :


toutes ces "en-têtes " sont présentes et on bien été copiées et sont donc visibles dans chaque mail individuellement;
*QUE PAS UNE SEULE N'APPARAÎT*  dans les colonnes compte des 2 BAL;
que j'ai fait des essais de nouvel export de l'ancienne vers la nouvelle et que c'est REPRODUCTIBLE;
que je viens d'appliquer ton idée excellente de reconstruction de la nouvelle base en "simple" et que c'est idem.. aucun compte
que j'ai doublé avec une reconstruction avancée , des fois que ????? et là non plus nada, mes colonnes "compte" restent tristement vides !!
Cela reste donc un mystère pour l'instant, qui ne peut s'expliquer que par mon "type" de corruption initiale.....qui génère ce nouveau bug !
Mais c'est un problème qui m'embête bien, notamment pour le retour à l'historique, car comme je n'ai plus la date avec la migration, mon historique n'est plus lié qu'à ma faible mémoire !!

Cordialement
Alain


----------



## Alkhasar (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai dit en partie une bêtise...Je garde quand même les dates d'envoi et peut trier par chronologie sur cette date ! Cela me suffit.
Reste le mystère "compte"

Alain


----------



## Sitdown (12 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un sait-il si sous Entourage 2004 il y a une limite à la base de données sous certaines versions de 2004 ? Ou c'est sans limite et on peut les doigts dans le nez allé au delà de 4Go par base.
merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

Zut ancien sujet que j'ai remonté pas dans la bonne section !


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2010)

Sitdown a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il si sous Entourage 2004 il y a une limite à la base de données sous certaines versions de 2004 ? Ou c'est sans limite et on peut les doigts dans le nez aller au delà de 4Go par base.


Dans Entourage 2004 il n'y a pas de limite de taille de la base de données (en dehors des questions de place sur le disque dur, évidemment). Il y a une limite en nombre d'éléments, laquelle est à 2 millions. Ce qui signifie, en gros, que tu peux avoir jusqu'à environ un million de messages. Il y a de bonnes chances que tu préfère faire des archives bien avant d'approcher de cette limite (plus la base est grosse, plus des ralentissements peuvent se faire sentir) mais si tu devais en approcher, tu auras des messages d'alerte.

En gros, tu peux aller au-delà de 4Go par base, mais pour ce qui est des doigts dans le nez, tu risques de préférer optimiser les choses. Par exemple en créant des archives dans des "Identités" auxquelles tu accèdes via le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..."




Sitdown a dit:


> Zut ancien sujet que j'ai remonté pas dans la bonne section !


Si, si, c'est bien la bonne section.


----------



## Sitdown (12 Novembre 2010)

ok merci pour toutes ses infos !






Aliboron a dit:


> Dans Entourage 2004 il n'y a pas de limite de taille de la base de données (en dehors des questions de place sur le disque dur, évidemment). Il y a une limite en nombre d'éléments, laquelle est à 2 millions. Ce qui signifie, en gros, que tu peux avoir jusqu'à environ un million de messages. Il y a de bonnes chances que tu préfère faire des archives bien avant d'approcher de cette limite (plus la base est grosse, plus des ralentissements peuvent se faire sentir) mais si tu devais en approcher, tu auras des messages d'alerte.
> 
> En gros, tu peux aller au-delà de 4Go par base, mais pour ce qui est des doigts dans le nez, tu risques de préférer optimiser les choses. Par exemple en créant des archives dans des "Identités" auxquelles tu accèdes via le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..."
> 
> ...


----------

